# Molson Practices for Dock-Diving



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

...minus the dock! 

Today was a holiday for us, and for the first time in about 7 years, we got some SUNSHINE and beautiful weather this holiday instead of freezing cold rain or snow! Taking advantage of it, Jay and I took Molson to the conservation area nearby for a nice walk and a swim in the river. The ground next to the river was about a foot above the water so we found a perfect throwing stick and Molson was pretty happy to do about 10 great dives (these pics are at the end) getting himself riled up for his first Dock Diving competition on June 26th!

A few other notes before the pics. Molson went in to the vet on Friday for his 16 month check-up and got all his vaccines and heartworm tests done. The vet was very impressed with everything about his looks, weight, coat and most importantly - health! He was such a good boy, but man was he ever wiped out for the next 2 days! 

I also just bought myself a new camera (it's the exact same as my last one that I lost in April) on Thursday and am SO happy to have it again! 


Enough rambling, here are the pics:

Molson's kicking up some dust in pursuit of getting a treat!


















Molson was pretty happy that Jay came along for the walk today! He's been pretty busy the last few weekends with work & school and couldn't make it out with us. 









I thought that Molson looked like a lion after only shaking once after exiting the water! His head, mane and tail had spikey fur but his back and legs were smooth and sleek 









Fetching the stick. Good boy!


















Another lion picture...


















A cute little bum! *Shake what yo mama gave ya!!!*









A big splash!









A successful retrieve...









The takeoff looks pretty good (only the water is the other direction! :doh









Running around getting him ready for a jump!


















Shake shake shake... shake that booty!









And finally.....

*Super Dog*!!! Future Junior Jumping champ?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Love the pictures! I always thought Molson was so handsome


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks like a fun time! Molson does look like a lion in those pics! LOL! He has some great muscle tone, you can see it in the one of him & Jay throwing the stick! What a growing pup!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Molson is a very handsome boy! Great camera, love the action shots!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

I just adore that dog!

I love his perfect form in the last pic - it reminds me of Allie so much!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I love them too--that second one of his gaiting is a real money shot--nice reach and drive and lovely foot timing. Dog show hat off now.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great action shots of your boy. That diving shot is priceless. Molson has great form.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Great shots of Molson! Looks like he's a natural!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Go Molson! GREAT Pictures - and very cute dog. It looked like you had fun, fun, fun.
Those pictures are great, too. What kind of camera did you use?

Heike
Planing to by a new "real" digital Wednesday...We still love our old 'SLR' Praktika from good old German times


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Logan should try, I know he would be good for canon balls

what kind of camera was it


----------



## akremi (May 19, 2010)

I LOVE THE PICTURES! They are great! You're right he does look like a lion! Take more!!


----------



## akremi (May 19, 2010)

I LOVE THE PICTURES! They are great! You're right he does look like a lion! Take more!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos! he's very handsome and it looks like a wonderful time was had by all


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, great shots! He looks very, very handsome!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Your pictures are awesome.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! As expected, Molson is just ZONKED today. He didn't want to get out of bed and almost looked pleased when I left for work  hehe



turtle66 said:


> Go Molson! GREAT Pictures - and very cute dog. It looked like you had fun, fun, fun.
> Those pictures are great, too. What kind of camera did you use?
> 
> Heike
> Planing to by a new "real" digital Wednesday...We still love our old 'SLR' Praktika from good old German times


My camera is just a Canon Powershot SX120IS. It's not a DSLR, but it has a 10x zoom and a lot more manual features than a regular point & shoot does. I love it!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I love Molson! What a happy pup! I realllly like that last picture of him diving! Awesome!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

love seeing pictures of your Molson - he's very handsome and love how active he is!
great that your vet visit went so well and that Molson is in such good health! I bet all that exercise helps so much!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Fabulous photos, Steph! Molson looks like he is having the time of his life!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love your boy and really enjoy seeing pics of him. 

Can't believe you actually had nice weather over may long! I left one cold, rainy and windy city and ended up in an even windier city 9 hours later! Apparently I had to go further east!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Ranger said:


> Gorgeous! I love your boy and really enjoy seeing pics of him.
> 
> Can't believe you actually had nice weather over may long! I left one cold, rainy and windy city and ended up in an even windier city 9 hours later! Apparently I had to go further east!


Thanks! 

It was so surprising to have this weather! In all fairness, we did have a pretty miserable Saturday with tons of rain but it was still a bit warm. No wind though . The forecast calls for the next 3 days to be 30C . I think I'm going to have to cave and buy Molson a little pool for the backyard!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I just adore Molson! He is such a doll and your photos always capture the greatest expressions and actions! He sure is growing up to be a very handsome boy! 

That last shot is by far my favorite!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Molson is a handsome boy. Great pictures. I love the action shots.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

esSJay said:


> Thanks everyone! As expected, Molson is just ZONKED today. He didn't want to get out of bed and almost looked pleased when I left for work  hehe
> 
> 
> 
> My camera is just a Canon Powershot SX120IS. It's not a DSLR, but it has a 10x zoom and a lot more manual features than a regular point & shoot does. I love it!


 
I asked because I was looking on kijji if anyone found large golden retriever people lost in Waterdown (bruce trail), then saw you lost camera asked name to see if anyone found it in your area


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

2Retrievers222 said:


> I asked because I was looking on kijji if anyone found large golden retriever people lost in Waterdown (bruce trail), then saw you lost camera asked name to see if anyone found it in your area


lost Golden Retriever people?! lol, I'm a little confused!

Thanks for searching for it  I posted an ad on kijiji (or maybe it was craigslist, I can't remember, but I also had my phone number on it and never heard anything back.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

esSJay said:


> lost Golden Retriever people?! lol, I'm a little confused!
> 
> Thanks for searching for it  I posted an ad on kijiji (or maybe it was craigslist, I can't remember, but I also had my phone number on it and never heard anything back.


 
shoud of read

golden retriever. People lost dog in Waterdown (bruce trail), Lots of deer there


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

You better watch Molson, if I ever make it out to Ontario, I'm taking him home with me


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures! Looks like a great time! I love the butt diving shot


----------

